# new cockerpoo owner any tips and help



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

hi, we get our lovely little girl on 17th september we are calling her millie,we have never owned a cockerpoo before,we just need some tips and help as to anything they need and to when she should have her second vac's as she is having her first one at 8 weeks,am trying to get a photo of her on my profile but not working for me at mo will keep trying, thanks


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome! Congrats on Millie, I love that name  Some supplies Millie will need would be food/water bowls, food (no fillers, i.e. wheat, corn, etc. would be best), treats, toys, a collar & leash, a crate/kennel (if you are planning on crate-training her), a dog bed, a brush/comb, etc. When we were getting Cocoa, we made a trip to the pet store and got *everything* we could possibly think of!  Can't wait to see her pic!!


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks  hoping to go to the pet store tomorrow and get everything we need so got it all before she comes,glad you like the name millie i have always loved that name, we are going to get her a crate and have been looking at lots of sites saying best ways to train her going to get her on of them heatpad for puppys so she dont feel alone plus will put crate in our room for a bit at nights so she knows we are there might have few ups and down as she was use to having her other 6 puppies with her, will keep trying with a photo


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, realy hope you get the photo off your phone, what colour is she?


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

hi,i have got photos on my laptop of her but will not go on have to get the hubby to sort it for me, she is white golden colour more white on her body with little golden ears,hopefully tomorrow i will have a photo of her on here they went on my facebook just fine i must be doing something wrong.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

I've never heard of a heatpad for puppies, is it just so she feels like she is still with her litter mates? 

It sounds like you've got everything under control! Hope everything goes well when you get her!!


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

hi, you warm them up and they ment to help the puppy feel like its getting the heat from other puppies,do you know how long after her first vac's at 8 weeks what age she has her next and can she been taken out before her second one, thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cheeper version is a watter bottle rapped up in a towle, they also say about a ticking clock in a towle sounds like mums heart beat.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh, that's interesting
I'm not sure about the vacs though, sorry :/ but I'm sure another member on here or your vet could tell you


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its normaly around 12 weeks old but some verts refuse to do it till 14 weeks. their is a dog a now that was born the same day as my Echo, but their vet wouldnt give the 2nd vacc at 12 weeks which the owner couldnt understand as Echo had already had hers.


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

ok thanks i will pop into my local vet and find out when they can do it


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

finally got a pic of millie she is 5 weeks old in it


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It is today, isn't it? How has it been? How exciting for you. I remember how I felt 4 mnonths ago when we got Teddy - and every day since I have been fascinated by him.
This is a special day for you. Good luck with with wee Millie - your life will be enhanced by her.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

The best thing we for training was liver treats. Pan fry small bits and freeze on a tray for later use. If Jes know I have some in my pocket when we are out she never goes far, and will do anything to get one!


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Ali and Cal ... good luck with Millie. Our cockapoo's name is Bailey and he's almost 5 months old, we brought him home on July 26th (he was 3 months old). Bailey is in the crate also, the first week he cried a little at night, but has been fine ever since. We only put him in the crate at night now...if we go out during the day we have him in the kitchen with "dog gates" by the doorways. I would say that Bailey is 95% house broken, took him out constantly in the beginning (no paper training), but you really have to be home and work at it. Now most of the time he'll either sit and look at us and "bark" or he goes to the back door to tell us he has to go...if we don't get to him fast enough he will make on the carpet by the back door. GOOD LUCK!! it's a lot of work, but definitely worth it.


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks everyone  millie is doing really well and a wonderful puppy,she is not to bad at night which is good and seems to be really happy with us,i was not going to paper train her but the weather has been so bad did not stop raining all day sunday so was bit worried she might get a cold as she has only had her first vacs at moment but when we do get outside she is really good and does what she is ment to,so so far so good


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy's recall is pretty good when he knows we have liver treats on offer. I only use them for recall, as he loves them and he has been going backwards with recall training - was reasonable and now he has developed selective hearing technique!


----------

